# Aspire Nautilus X



## Dubz (11/5/16)

http://www.aspirecig.com/products/tank-series/tank333.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (12/5/16)

This seems pretty nifty!

http://www.aspirecig.com/products/tank-series/tank333.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

jl10101 said:


> This seems pretty nifty!



Very Nifty... but the miss for me is... only 2ml so useless to go out with... and no ceramic coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (12/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Very Nifty... but the miss for me is... only 2ml so useless to go out with... and no ceramic coils.


For me too, real PITA!
But for my better half, still on the old nautilus mini (despite me trying to upgrade her tank with every tank I could find that is not limited to sub-ohm coils)... this might be the winner I've been hoping for.
2ml, mtl, on her 1.6ohm coil, coupled with her vaping habits, lasts her the better part of a week, and 2200mah lasts her 10 days. (Cheap date )
I'm quite happy to see Aspire and some of the other big companies start to focus a little on the mtl, non sub-ohm vapers. I think I'll give this one a bash, not really for me but I know a few people who might enjoy it. They also have 2 more mtl tanks coming out I think quite soon.

For me Rob, and I know you're enjoying the ceramic coil wars (and saving us all money by identifying the kak), I think I may be done with tanks, even RTA's, unless they _really _nail the ceramic. I've been going for 10 days now, mainly on my two Reo's but also some RDA's at night, without tank, and it's like a breath of fresh air tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/5/16)

I might look into this one. Loved my nauti mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

KB_314 said:


> For me too, real PITA!
> But for my better half, still on the old nautilus mini (despite me trying to upgrade her tank with every tank I could find that is not limited to sub-ohm coils)... this might be the winner I've been hoping for.
> 2ml, mtl, on her 1.6ohm coil, coupled with her vaping habits, lasts her the better part of a week, and 2200mah lasts her 10 days. (Cheap date )
> I'm quite happy to see Aspire and some of the other big companies start to focus a little on the mtl, non sub-ohm vapers. I think I'll give this one a bash, not really for me but I know a few people who might enjoy it. They also have 2 more mtl tanks coming out I think quite soon.
> ...



Yip I hear you... I'm thinking about my two best mates who are on a Nautilus mini and I have tried to get them on more advanced stuff and they are not interested... this could be for them!

Yip for me Ceramic rocks but that isn't stopping me check out the Avo 24 and Serpent Mini tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (12/5/16)

It comes in gold too! http://www.heavengifts.com/Aspire-Nautilus-X-Cartomizer-Black-Gold.html but I don't think this is my type of tank..been enjoying ceramic and drippers for now..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (12/5/16)

Isn't the 2ml because of some or other new regulations in Europe?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

